# Mystic Top Twenty /Top Twenty Gala



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so proud of my youngster Mystic for making the Top Twenty Gala in limited showing. He is the # 11 golden retriever. It is a bucket list thing, and I'm really thankful and also congratulate the other beautiful dogs. He was just catching frogs in the river with Lush, so he doesnt resemble a show dog at the moment, but it is a once-in-a-lifetime honor to be owned by such a kind gentle boy who also loves to show.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

1GCH CH Sandpiper's Let Freedom RingM2441120t tsumura
2GCH CH Summits The Vanilla SkyM151104R Lee/B Johnson
3GCH CH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain YouM115904C Collins/L Fernandes/J Supple/J Ovalle/
4GCH CH Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon JHM1030212T Struble/M Struble/C Meddaugh
5GCH CH Forever's All Jacked Up CGCM83138J Hoffmann/C Nee
6GCH CH Nautilus KeystoneM80414J MacKinnon
7GCH CH Emery's White OutM70507P Sherry/R Sherry/B Bischoff
8GCH CH Hytree Top GunM56901C Ulm
9GCH CH Alliebeckscion Love On The RocksF48402D Senterfitt/G Weisbart
10GCH CH Brookshire's Croak N DaggerF37902S Donahey/W Feeney
11GCH CH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CGCAM37000L Simmons
12GCH CH Goldruls It's All Greek To Me CD JHM35000M Sarkin
13GCH CH My Buddy's Eye Of The Beholder RA NAF33102M Genova/S Herpolsheimer/L Chew
14GCH CH Avalors Big KahunaM31803L Reuter
15GCH CH Firestar's Go For Broke TD AX AXJ OFM31700S Kilrain/C Kilrain
16GCH CH Steadmor's Take A GanderM30301J Morasco/N Sherick
17GCH CH Scion Thank God I'M A Country BoyM24603P Simpson/E Howlerda
18GCH CH Goldrox Keepin' It UpM23300J Bates/M Roxby
19GCH CH Rioosobroxden Wrestle With The Figures Of EasthilM22903J Ovalle/L Fernandes
20GCH CH Happy Acres Al CaponeM22701S Petko/D Petko


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great job. :wavey:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome news! Good job Mystic!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. I sure hope we will be able to attend. Scrambling to plan, as the schedule is Morris & Essex.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Fabulous. I can imagine how proud you must be.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so proud of my youngster Mystic for making the Top Twenty Gala in limited showing. He is the # 11 golden retriever. It is a bucket list thing, and I'm really thankful and also congratulate the other beautiful dogs. He was just catching frogs in the river with Lush, so he doesnt resemble a show dog at the moment, but it is a once-in-a-lifetime honor to be owned by such a kind gentle boy who also loves to show.


And especially one who's already proving his ability to pass along all that genetic wonderfulness!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What a fantastic goal you and Mystic have reached! More importantly, I'm sure Mystic's goal is how many frogs he can catch!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Leaving on Tuesday with our ShoeBox decorated with confetti stars for the Gala- so nervous just to hope we do okay and figure out where to be and when, lol. First timer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations that is great news. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Go team Mystic. Is it always held in Ohio? Have a safe trip to and from and enjoy.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck and well done getting into the top twenty. I hope you enjoy your trip and that all goes well.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> 1GCH CH Sandpiper's Let Freedom RingM2441120t tsumura
> 2GCH CH Summits The Vanilla SkyM151104R Lee/B Johnson
> 3GCH CH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain YouM115904C Collins/L Fernandes/J Supple/J Ovalle/
> 4GCH CH Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon JHM1030212T Struble/M Struble/C Meddaugh
> ...


I would love some extra data on these dogs. Such as 
How many shows did each dog enter?
What amount was spent on the years entry fee's?
How many of the shows did they attend?
Of the shows they attended how many times did they have a professional handler?
When they attended with a handler, how many shows did they win?
What was the amount spent to pay the handler?

With being so new to showing, I am curious if their is a statistical benefit to do certain things. Regardless of the information, these are some very impressive golden retriever specimens and are well deserving of the recognition.

Sorry I put data instead of recognition.


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I would love some extra data on these dogs. Such as
> How many shows did each dog enter?
> What amount was spent on the years entry fee's?
> How many of the shows did they attend?
> ...


*Great questions! I would love to run those numbers. We are new to this as well.*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd guess unless the owner is also a handler, these dogs are handled almost exclusively by pros. 
I know that Eros (12) was handled to a BISS win by his owner/breeder at least once, and that he was shown very little last year- but that's probably an exceptional situation....ALL of the dogs were amazing! Mystic looked gorgeous, Jill!

edit- costs- I think you can safely estimate at least $100/show for handling. When these dogs are on the road, their owners also share in expenses, and pay boarding- board is all over the place, from $10- $40 a day. Sometimes it includes grooming and sometimes not. Expenses also all over the place, the handler takes all the costs and divides between the dogs on the truck...so relatively local to handler shows are much less expensive than distance travels... dinner tastes play into it, as do equipment breakages.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So if your dog is gone for a month. Boarding and feeding ($30 - $1200)
Entered in at least 8 shows entry fee's ($240 ish)
Grooming, & prep work ($250)
Regular show class handling $50 - $85 per show ($400 - $680)
BOB ring ($40)
Winning bonus ($40)
group ring handling ($50)
Winning group bonus ($40)
BIS ring handling ($75)
Winning BIS bonus ($40)

I mean this is basically saying to get into the top 20 you need major cash to pay for a handler.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

bethlehemgolden said:


> So if your dog is gone for a month. Boarding and feeding ($30 - $1200)
> Entered in at least 8 shows entry fee's ($240 ish)
> Grooming, & prep work ($250)
> Regular show class handling $50 - $85 per show ($400 - $680)
> ...


 You probably underestimated a little  I know handlers that charge $100 a show for class handling. I know people that have paid $100 or more for each group placements. 

BIS bonus can be up to $500.

Boarding is anywhere from $12-$15 in my area, so monthly for that is $360-450.

Plus you split cost of the handlers bills when they are out (gas, food, hotel, etc). Usually around $100 or more a show weekend, but depends on how close the show is from them.

If they did 4 day shows every weekend for a month the handler be could be up to $2450. This does not include your entry fees of $450 or so.

Also, this doesn't include bonuses.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have hear back in the 2000's, to have the number one golden in the country was north of $300,000.00. It has to be higher than that now.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If memory serves a BIS bonus for the handlers in our area is at least $1,000 - I know for one in California it was $1,000 4-5 years ago so it may be more now.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so proud of Mystic's first Top Twenty Gala. They pulled out one cut , the top 3 of all those beautiful dogs, and it was Mystic, Freedom, and Diamond, and they were separated by only 3 points. Diamond beat the boys, but Mystic and Freedom were gentleman about it, and took it with happy smiles for the pretty girl. I am thankful to the panel of judges for recognizing my 2 year old joyful boy. It was fun in the Best Of Breed too because 5 littermates/ sequel littermates were included, all making at least one cut and Mystic making it to the third cut with Gideon. Littermate Fuzz hung in until the end for a JAM. Chloe looked ravishing and really deserved her win. This was a magical bucket list adventure despite the 40 hours of driving- so much fun. One of the nicest things was to get to video a dog I have always loved, Stoney, winning 10-12 veterans acting like a 2 year old- tears. It was fun meeting so many people, and I am thankful for all the photos and videos of Mystic and will treasure them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic and Rebecca after making it to the top 3


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic happy to stay out late and humor the humans


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It has been way less expensive having Mystic in the top twenty, then battling for points in the regular classes for Copley. Mystic is home a good amount of the time, and so are some of the top twenty dogs as well. The situations become very individualized, bc sometimes a handler falls in love with a dog and wants to show him or her and will do everything possible to work with the owner, sometimes there is a silent backer, sometimes handlers fall in love with the dog and want two puppies back or want to co own or a million other possibilities. There is a lot of love for the dogs that comes into play, with people believing in them.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations on doing so well with such a young dog. The whole show must have been such fun. I love the video and also the photos.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! It was a magical time- might be a once in a lifetime eveinng, so really soaked up every moment. There were so many beautiful goldens it was like heaven.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I pulled up at the show this weekend in Kansas City and had the opportunity to see Rebecca with Chelsea and I believe Mystic's sister. My 12 year old daughter recognized her right away, and quickly bought a show listing to see if Mystic was there. She did not believe me he was back home.

My daughter is in love with Mystic and I know she has bothered you on FB - Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your daughter seems wonderful! Mystic got to be very close friends with lovely Miss Chelsea.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thank you! It was a magical time- might be a once in a lifetime eveinng, so really soaked up every moment. There were so many beautiful goldens it was like heaven.


Congrats! I have tears in my eyes reading this and I don't even know you! How spectacular that you have earned this moment with your special boy! Enjoy it!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Your daughter seems wonderful! Mystic got to be very close friends with lovely Miss Chelsea.


Rebecca told us!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hehe- he has three beautiful young GCH ladies expecting- it is a fine time to be a Mystical Doggie. He is home now playing though and teaching CGC with me. He will be Rebecca's special for 2017.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Toyomi sent this one today- fun to receive the photos


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am so proud of my youngster Mystic for making the Top Twenty Gala in limited showing. He is the # 11 golden retriever. It is a bucket list thing, and I'm really thankful and also congratulate the other beautiful dogs. He was just catching frogs in the river with Lush, so he doesnt resemble a show dog at the moment, but it is a once-in-a-lifetime honor to be owned by such a kind gentle boy who also loves to show.


Congrats!!!!! He is gorgeous!



Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jud said:


> Congrats!!!!! He is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Switching gears now for a little bit to do obedience


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

I know this is serious business and all, but: what a woobie face!!!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

He makes my heart melt! He embodies everything that makes Goldens so beautiful!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I missed this thread first time around. It must have been such a thrill. He is a gorgeous dog.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a handsome boy!


----------

